# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3d printed candle holders

## jimc

here is a pic of a quick model i did and printed in black madesolid pet+. i lightly sanded and airbrushed it to look like old distressed metal. they are somewhat darker in the pic but im no photographer  :Smile:  the rope is 3/8" natural sisal from home depot.
IMG_3100.jpg

----------


## old man emu

Tres chic, mon ami.

OME

----------

